# Grega Nachbar



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Have you guys heard of him? Do you know how good he is? He's Bostjan Nachbar's brother out of Slovenia.....I'd like to know a little bit about him.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I'm going to look for more information, but I found this:

http://www.eurobasket.com/SLOplayer.asp?PlayerID=42295


http://superguide.telebasket.com/player_info.asp?id_player=19855


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I found an intervew with Grega, but unfortunally it's in slovenian (I'm not sure what language it is). Maybe you can translate, I don't know...

http://www.prostimet.com/Klepet/default.asp?method=page&id=53

Enjoy the reading :laugh:


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

thanks


----------

